
Show HN:P2P delivery for the international migrant population. - 9780vikrantmars
https://www.flyoutapp.com/
======
9780vikrantmars
Co-founder here. My girlfriend and I([https://ippad-
itn.eu/researchers](https://ippad-itn.eu/researchers)) quit our jobs 4 months
ago, and have been working on this day and night off of our savings since
then.

FlyOut is born to address a problem that is driven by a "need" and this "need"
is a global problem and wanted by the sheer volume that addresses the average
middle class who study or work abroad and consistently miss the products from
their culture back home or who are addressing their family members that are
anxious to get in touch with foreign local products. More than 8 million
people travel/day (www.iata.org/pressroom/pr/Pages/2013-12-30-01.aspx). Apart
from our technical solution, what matters to us is how many of them know our
product!!. Massive market awareness is our 24/7 strategy.

------
gus_massa
[Hi from Argentina!]

I understand the problem. When you are/move abroad, there are a million small
items that are impossible to get or they don't have the correct variant. (In
particular, the golosines of each country are slightly different. You can't
get good alfajores abroad.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfajor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfajor)
)

But the huge question is: How do you check that the service is not used for
sending drugs?

Also, I don't understand:

> _A lot more !! Travellers get paid more in tips by the senders depending on
> how comfortable the traveller makes the sender feel_

PS: Add the hhtp to your second link to make it clickable.

~~~
9780vikrantmars
Thank you for your interest. So we are making it mandatory for the sender to
put up detailed images and discription when the need is posted. Furthermore,
we have integrated notification system to make the traveller aware to check
items before acceptance from the sender. And there are also clear mention of
caution every step of the way. "a lot more" refers to the fact that the
senders and travellers can come to a negotiation on items and merge items to
get to lower price and add on tips instead if the weight exceeds 2kgs.

